# Boot Camp sur HD Externe ?



## Flickta (21 Juin 2017)

Bonjour la communauté,

Est-il possible de booter un mac sous windows via bootcamp ET à partir d'un disque externe ? ...

Merci !


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Juin 2017)

Je crois que Non...


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2017)

Oui dans certaines conditions. 
Il faut au moins Windows 8, un disque USB et commencer par creer une partition BootCamp normale sur le disque interne. 
Ensuite cloner la partition BootCamp sur le disque externe avec WinClone.


----------



## Locke (22 Juin 2017)

Flickta a dit:


> Est-il possible de booter un mac sous windows via bootcamp ET à partir d'un disque externe ? ...


Comme en réponse #3, oui, mais dans certaines conditions.

Il faudra impérativement commencer pas créer une partition Boot Camp dans le disque dur interne puis faire un clone avec Winclone. Ce qui fonctionne, vu que je l'ai fait, est que la seule possibilité dans un disque externe est qu'il soit en connexion Thunderbolt, car ça ne fonctionnera pas en USB 3.0.

J'ai testé de nombreuses possibilités depuis mon iMac 2015 et il n'y a qu'avec un SSD en Thunderbolt que cela fonctionne conjointement avec Winclone.

Petite information : dépannant des amis sous Windows, il m'arrive de faire des clones de leur système, en l'occurence Windows 10. Sous macOS, s'il m'a été impossible de faire quoi que ce soit directement dans un disque externe USB 3.0, je me suis aperçu qu'en installant un clone de leur système dans un boitier USB 3.0, même pas en UASP, que ce clone démarrait sous macOS Sierra. Une piste à tester, mais je ne sais pas jusqu'à quelle génération antérieure de Mac c'est possible.


----------



## r e m y (22 Juin 2017)

Merci Locke d'avoir donné cette réponse complète. 
Je pensais que c'était l'usb qui était la seule connectique utilisable. C'est donc le thunderbolt. J'essaierai de m'en souvenir.


----------



## Flickta (22 Juin 2017)

Génial... et merci pour vos réponse !

Donc en résumé, pour notre futur MacBook Pro 13" 2017 Rétina sous USB-C (Thunderbolt) il nous faut juste :


Un HD externe (SSD de préférence).
Winclone 
et Windows 8 minimum
Une question encore : un HD externe mécanique ne ferait pas du tout l'affaire ?


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2017)

Flickta a dit:


> et Windows 8 minimum


Il vaut bien mieux installer Windows 10, la version 8 est dépassée.


Flickta a dit:


> Une question encore : un HD externe mécanique ne ferait pas du tout l'affaire ?


Si tu veux perdre du temps, oui. Ne pas oublier que si on utilise une connexion USB 3.0, le débit lecture/écriture avec un disque dur à plateaux en 7200 tr/mn sera divisé par dix et beaucoup plus en 5400 tr/mn.

Petit rappel : ne pas oublier qu'il faudra commencer par créer la partition temporaire en FAT32 dans le disque dur interne avec Boot Camp avant d'utiliser Winclone.


----------



## Flickta (23 Juin 2017)

Bonjour Locke,

Encore merci pour ton intervention !



Locke a dit:


> Il vaut bien mieux installer Windows 10, la version 8 est dépassée.


Ok c'est noté. Merci pour le rappel.


Locke a dit:


> Si tu veux perdre du temps, oui. Ne pas oublier que si on utilise une connexion USB 3.0, le débit lecture/écriture avec un disque dur à plateaux en 7200 tr/mn sera divisé par dix et beaucoup plus en 5400 tr/mn.


Ce sera du Thunderbolt 3 du prochain MacBook Pro 13" sans touchBar qui arrive à la maison courant juillet. Si j'ai bien suivi, ce sera donc de l'USB-C (pas de l'USB 3). Mais puisque le sens de l"histoire va vers des HD en SSD, on se procurera un SSD !


Locke a dit:


> Petit rappel : ne pas oublier qu'il faudra commencer par créer la partition temporaire en FAT32 dans le disque dur interne avec Boot Camp avant d'utiliser Winclone.



Oui j'avais bien noté ca.

J'ai compris que : 

On installe windows 10 sur le HD interne via Bootcamp
Ensuite, et seulement ensuite, on le clone via winclone sur le HD externe
On efface la partition créée au point 1
Je comprends aussi que la partition temporaire FAT32 que tu évoques est celle que l'on créée au point 1, puisqu'elle est destinée à être effacée au point 3.


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2017)

Flickta a dit:


> Je comprends aussi que la partition temporaire FAT32 que tu évoques est celle que l'on créée au point 1, puisqu'elle est destinée à être effacée au point 3.


Ce n'est pas tout à fait ça, dans un premier temps Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32, ensuite l'installeur de Windows prend la main et dans le menu d'installation de Windows il faudra manuellement formater la partition préparée en FAT32 en NTFS pour que la suite de l'installation se déroule jusqu'au bout.

L'installation terminée, on lance Winclone qui créera un fichier image du genre Windows10.winclone, ce n'est qu'une fois que ce fichier image est fini que l'on peut relancer Boot Camp pour effacer la partition interne de Windows. Ne surtout pas faire autrement, surtout pas avec Utilitaire de disques, sinon ce sera un passage obligatoire avec le Terminal pour récupérer cette partition. D'ailleurs il y a une pelletée de messages à ce sujet.


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2017)

Flickta a dit:


> Ce sera du Thunderbolt 3 du prochain MacBook Pro 13" sans touchBar qui arrive à la maison courant juillet. Si j'ai bien suivi, ce sera donc de l'USB-C (pas de l'USB 3). Mais puisque le sens de l"histoire va vers des HD en SSD, on se procurera un SSD !
> .



Là ca nécessite quelques rappels...
Usb-3 est un protocole de communication permettant, pour faire simple, d'accéder à des débits de 5 Gbit/s (voire 10 Gbit/s pour sa déclinaison 3.1). Ce n'est pas un format de prise...

Thunderbolt 3 est un AUTRE protocole de communication permettant, lui, d'atteindre 40 Gbit/s (sous réserve d'utiliser un câble actif. Avec un câble passif la limite est à 20 Gb/s)

Usb-C est un format de prise utilisé sur les nouveaux MacBookPro. 

Les prises usb-C installées par Apple sont polyvalentes et gèrent à la fois le protocole usb 3 (en fait la version 3.1), et le protocole thunderbolt 3. 
Selon le périphérique que l'on branche, et selon le câble utilisé, on sera soit en usb 3 soit en thunderbolt 3. 


Pour ton souhait de démarrer sur Windows depuis un disque externe, il te faudra choisir un disque, ou SSD, monté dans un boîtier Thunderbolt. Il ne suffit pas de choisir un disque avec une prise usb-C car un tel disque peut n'être QUE usb et dans ce cas probablement non bootable une fois wIndows installé dessus.


----------



## Flickta (23 Juin 2017)

@Locke @remy,

Merci pour vos précisions. C'est très clair. Je sauvegarde ce fil pour m'en servir le moment venu.

Amitiés.


----------



## JuBoss (13 Novembre 2017)

Salut, Je cherche depuis un moment à installer Window 10 sur un SSD Externe, je viens de tomber sur ce fil de discussion.

J'ai un Imac 2017 sous High Sierra, un SSD Corsair 250Go et un boitier externe (Usb startech USB 3.0 prise en charge de UASP). Mon boitier peut il convenir pour cette manipulation ? Sinon auriez vous un boitier à me conseiller ?

Je lis que l'on clone la partition avec winclone, et qu'il faut la copier sur le ssd externe, mais la partition fera t'elle la même taille que la partition créer sur le SSD interne ?

J'ai essayé plusieurs manip, qui se sont soldée par des échecs (Parrallels, Diskpart etc), cette solution me parait bien plus simple.

Merci, d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2017)

JuBoss a dit:


> J'ai un Imac 2017 sous High Sierra, un SSD Corsair 250Go et un boitier externe (Usb startech USB 3.0 prise en charge de UASP). Mon boitier peut il convenir pour cette manipulation ? Sinon auriez vous un boitier à me conseiller ?


Tu peux tester ce que je mentionne dans le dernier paragraphe de ma réponse #4.


JuBoss a dit:


> Je lis que l'on clone la partition avec winclone, et qu'il faut la copier sur le ssd externe, mais la partition fera t'elle la même taille que la partition créer sur le SSD interne ?


Avec Winclone, il faudra impérativement que la partition soit de la même taille.

Attention : il est impossible de faire une installation d'une version de Windows directement dans un disque dur USB 3.0, même si le boitier accepte le protocole UASP.

Ce qui fonctionne bien...
1) lancement d'Assistant Boot Camp, le disque dur interne qui ne doit pas être partitionné.
- installation de Windows en suivant le mode d'emploi d'Assistant Boot Camp.
- utilisation de Winclone qui créera un fichier de sauvegarde de la partition Windows.
- relance de Assistant Boot Camp et on supprime la partition Windows du disque dur interne. Surtout, ne jamais le faire avec Utilitaire de disque.
- utilisation d'un disque dur USB en Thunderbolt 3.0 en faisant un formatage en FAT32, ça ne fonctionnera jamais avec un disque dur USB en 3.0
- lancement de Winclone, puis clonage de la sauvegarde dans le disque dur USB en Thunderbolt 3.0. Le logiciel se chargera à la volée de faire la conversion du disque dur en NTFS

2) depuis un vrai PC, installation et lancement du logiciel Todo Backup Workstation qui fera un clonage du disque dur interne du PC dans un disque dur USB 3.0 avec protocole UASP ou pas. Dans les options du logiciel de clonage, il faudra impérativement cocher l'option Optimiser pour un SSD, faute de quoi ça ne démarrera pas.


----------



## simon007 (2 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me permets de poster sur cette discussion car je pense avoir un problème similaire. Je viens de lire le sujet et d'après ce que j'ai compris, à partir des modèle en USB-C, une installation Windows sur disque dur externe USB 3.0 (Samsung M3) ne fonctionne plus du tout? Si c'est cela, pourquoi ?
Je m'explique, j'avais un Macbook Pro retina 15" Late 2013 avec lequel j'avais Windows sur mon HDD Samsung M3. Tout fonctionnait bien. J'ai récemment acheté le dernier Macbook Pro retina en 15" sorti courant Juillet et j'ai donc voulu réitérer l'installation Windows sur cette machine avec le même HDD externe. 

-Formatage du HDD, réinstallation de la dernière version de Windows 10 via WintoUSB sur un PC
-Installation des drivers bootcamp sur une clé USB
-Premier boot sur le HDD externe, l'écran window charge, et le menu pour l'installation (choix de la région) apparait mais rien ne réagit (clavier/trackpad). Je me suis donc dis qu'aucuns périphériques n'étaient reconnus... 

Après consultation de ce sujet, je vois que le problème serait plus complexe..? 

Selon moi, ce n'était qu'une question de drivers à installer d'une manière que je ne connais pas. Lors de mon ancienne installation sur le Late 2013, le clavier répondait ainsi que la souris au moment du choix de la langue. J'avais donc pu installer tous les pilotes manquants après l'installation propre de Windows.

Si vous pouviez éclairer ma lanterne ... 

Merci


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2018)

simon007 a dit:


> Je me permets de poster sur cette discussion car je pense avoir un problème similaire. Je viens de lire le sujet et d'après ce que j'ai compris, à partir des modèle en USB-C, une installation Windows sur disque dur externe USB 3.0 (Samsung M3) ne fonctionne plus du tout? Si c'est cela, pourquoi ?


Assistant Boot Camp n'a jamais permis de faire une installation dans un disque dur USB et ce depuis le début. Une installation d'une version de Windows se fera obligatoirement dans le disque dur interne d'un Mac non partitionné.


simon007 a dit:


> Je m'explique, j'avais un Macbook Pro retina 15" Late 2013 avec lequel j'avais Windows sur mon HDD Samsung M3. Tout fonctionnait bien. J'ai récemment acheté le dernier Macbook Pro retina en 15" sorti courant Juillet et j'ai donc voulu réitérer l'installation Windows sur cette machine avec le même HDD externe.


La seule solution que je connaisse et que j'ai faite, était en effet de pouvoir faire une installation dans un disque dur USB sans passer par Assistant Boot Camp mais en utilisant obligatoirement des commandes via le Terminal. La seule version possible d'installation était Snow Leopard et depuis ce bidouillage ne fonctionne plus.


----------



## simon007 (3 Septembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Assistant Boot Camp n'a jamais permis de faire une installation dans un disque dur USB et ce depuis le début. Une installation d'une version de Windows se fera obligatoirement dans le disque dur interne d'un Mac non partitionné.
> 
> La seule solution que je connaisse et que j'ai faite, était en effet de pouvoir faire une installation dans un disque dur USB sans passer par Assistant Boot Camp mais en utilisant obligatoirement des commandes via le Terminal. La seule version possible d'installation était Snow Leopard et depuis ce bidouillage ne fonctionne plus.




Oui c'est pour ca que j'avais installé Windows depuis un PC via le logiciel WintoUSB sur mon HDD externe et cela fonctionnait sur mon late 2013. Sur celui-ci, je n'ai pas la main/clavier pour pouvoir procéder à l'installation lors du démarrage sur le HHD externe sous Windows (touche option enfoncée puis selection du disque EFI).

Je n'ai jamais utilisé bootcamp car je ne voulais pas prendre de la place sur le SSD interne du Mac.


----------



## Gallimard19 (22 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, je me permet de vous écrire aujourd'hui pour voir si j'ai bien compris : en résumé il est impossible de copier la partition Boot Camp vers un SSD externe en usb 3.0 et on est obligé d'utiliser du Thunderbolt pour que ça marche (pourriez vous me conseiller un tel disque de 250 go de préférence)
Et ducoup comment faire avec les MacBook Pro de 2017 qui n'ont que de l'usb 3.0 
Merci d'avance et désole si ce que je demande est déjà écrit plus haut

Et également est-il vrai car Windows tire mieux parti des composants du Mac (carte graphique, processeur...) ?

Par exemple, les SSD vendus sur le site d'Apple sont t-ils compatibles ? https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produ...-1-to-g-technology?fnode=5f&fs=fh=3783%2B47f6


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2018)

Gallimard19 a dit:


> en résumé il est impossible de copier la partition Boot Camp vers un SSD externe en usb 3.0


Oui, le boitier externe USB doit être un Thunderbolt avec son connecteur spécifique...




...ça ne fonctionnera pas si on utilise la prise USB 3.0 à gauche.



Gallimard19 a dit:


> vous me conseiller un tel disque de 250 go de préférence)


J'ai ce type de SSD... https://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-portable-pour-Thunderbolt-TS256GSJM500/dp/B00NV9LSGW ...qui fonctionne correctement, il n'y en a pas beaucoup sur le marché.


Gallimard19 a dit:


> Et également est-il vrai car Windows tire mieux parti des composants du Mac (carte graphique, processeur...) ?


Non, c'est une légende urbaine, point. La seule différence est que l'on peut faire soi-même les mises à jour d'une carte graphique, mais comme Windows s'en occupe tout seul. A quoi bon vouloir jouer à l'apprenti sorcier au risque de corrompre son installation ?


Gallimard19 a dit:


> Par exemple, les SSD vendus sur le site d'Apple sont t-ils compatibles ? https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produ...-1-to-g-technology?fnode=5f&fs=fh=3783%2B47f6


Même si je n'ai pas essayé, pour moi, non. Le gestionnaire interne de ce type de SSD ne possède pas le driver Thunderbolt qui est impératif.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2018)

Intéressant ce fil, on avait évoqué dans un autre l'idée d'utiliser WinClone pour mettre Win sur un boitier externe, mais je me rappelle pas qu'on ait parlé du Thunderbolt obligatoire.



Locke a dit:


> Oui, le boitier externe USB doit être un Thunderbolt avec son connecteur spécifique...
> J'ai ce type de SSD... https://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-portable-pour-Thunderbolt-TS256GSJM500/dp/B00NV9LSGW ...qui fonctionne correctement, il n'y en a pas beaucoup sur le marché.



Là, ça pique un peu car on trouve sans forcer 1TO en USB3 pour le même prix ou bien moins cher en même capacité.


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Là, ça pique un peu car on trouve sans forcer 1TO en USB3 pour le même prix ou bien moins cher en même capacité.


Oui, je sais que le prix est beaucoup plus élevé, mais ça ne fonctionnera que dans un boîtier Thunderbolt. Depuis avril 2016 j'ai testé cette possibilité et réitéré de nombreuses fois toujours avec succès. Je maintiens que cela ne fonctionnera en aucun cas dans un boîtier USB 3.0.

La seule possibilité dans un boîtier USB 3.0 est ce que je mentionne en 2) dans ma réponse #13. Autre point important, il faut pour le clonage que le PC possède une carte mère avec le microprogramme UEFI et en aucun cas avec l'ancien BIOS, sinon le boot de démarrage ne se fera pas.


----------



## Gallimard19 (22 Novembre 2018)

Donc il me faudra un hub pour connecter le Thunderbolt à mon MacBook Pro ? Pourriez vous m'en conseiller un ?


----------



## Gallimard19 (22 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> La seule possibilité dans un boîtier USB 3.0 est ce que je mentionne en 2) dans ma réponse #13. Autre point important, il faut pour le clonage que le PC possède une carte mère avec le microprogramme UEFI et en aucun cas avec l'ancien BIOS, sinon le boot de démarrage ne se fera pas.


Donc il est possible qu'à partir du PC d'un ami qui a ce programme j'utilise la dite application et après je fais quoi ? Pourriez vous développer votre propos car j'ai effectivement un ami qui possède la bonne carte mère


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2018)

Gallimard19 a dit:


> Donc il est possible qu'à partir du PC d'un ami qui a ce programme j'utilise la dite application et après je fais quoi ? Pourriez vous développer votre propos car j'ai effectivement un ami qui possède la bonne carte mère


Il n'y a rien de compliqué, il faut bien entendu un boîtier USB 3.0 contenant un SSD. Depuis un PC avec une carte mère en UEFI, installer le logiciel EaseUS Todo Backup, formater depuis le PC le disque dur, lancer le logiciel EaseUS Todo Backup en cochant dans les options Optimiser pour un SSD et attendre la fin du clonage.

Attention, comme c'est un clonage, il vaut mieux le faire depuis un PC ayant eu une installation fraîchement faite, histoire de ne pas récupérer les données de l'utilisateur. Par la suite, il suffit de connecter le disque USB sur son Mac et de démarrer en maintenant la touche alt.


----------



## Gallimard19 (22 Novembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Gallimard19 (23 Novembre 2018)

Une dernière question : est-il possible d'utiliser le disque de chez Apple  https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produ...-1-to-g-technology?fnode=5f&fs=fh=3783%2B47f6
ou dois-je utiliser celui de chez Samsung https://www.amazon.fr/Samsung-Disqu...3393&sr=8-5&keywords=ssd+externe+samsung&th=1 ?


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2018)

Gallimard19 a dit:


> Une dernière question : est-il possible d'utiliser le disque de chez Apple https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produ...-1-to-g-technology?fnode=5f&fs=fh=3783%2B47f6
> ou dois-je utiliser celui de chez Samsung https://www.amazon.fr/Samsung-Disqu...3393&sr=8-5&keywords=ssd+externe+samsung&th=1 ?


Pour faire un clone depuis un PC et EaseUS Todo Backup, oui. Pour faire un clone avec Winclone depuis un Mac, non. Avant d'acheter, tu ferais bien de faire un test avec un petit dur USB.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2018)

Bon, malgré le prix, ça va être plus simple d'acheter un SSD externe Thunderbolt que de trouver un PC tout frais avec UEFI. 

Question subsidiaire alakon (je comprends vite, mais faut m'espliquer longtemps  ) : une fois Windaube sur le SSD externe, c'est utilisable d'un mac à l'autre pourvu d'avoir la bonne connectique ?


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Question subsidiaire alakon (je comprends vite, mais faut m'espliquer longtemps  ) : une fois Windaube sur le SSD externe, c'est utilisable d'un mac à l'autre pourvu d'avoir la bonne connectique ?


Me concernant, avec un boitier Thunderbolt, je fais comme ce que propose Apple, je redémarre en maintenant la touche *alt* pour l'accès à ma partition Windows.


----------



## Luc38 (13 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous. Je souhaite tenter la manip mais suis pas sur d'avoir tout bien compris concernant le disque externe et notamment la connectique.J' ai un disque 2To (non SSD) en USB 3. Si j'achète un petit adaptateur USB vers USB-C est-ce que ca va fonctionner ? J'ai un iMac tout neuf (décembre 2018) avec port USB 3 et Thunderbolt. Merci de vos éclairages.


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2019)

Luc38 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Je souhaite tenter la manip mais suis pas sur d'avoir tout bien compris concernant le disque externe et notamment la connectique.J' ai un disque 2To (non SSD) en USB 3. Si j'achète un petit adaptateur USB vers USB-C est-ce que ca va fonctionner ? J'ai un iMac tout neuf (décembre 2018) avec port USB 3 et Thunderbolt. Merci de vos éclairages.


Non, relis bien ma réponse #18 et lis aussi ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


----------



## Luc38 (13 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Non, relis bien ma réponse #18 et lis aussi ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


Merci Locke pour ta réponse . Donc, j'oublie mon disque usb 3 et vais casser ma tirelire pour investir dans un SSD Thunderbolt.


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2019)

Luc38 a dit:


> Merci Locke pour ta réponse . Donc, j'oublie mon disque usb 3 et vais casser ma tirelire pour investir dans un SSD Thunderbolt.


Ne pas oublier, qu'il faudra d'abord installer une version de Windows en utilisant Assistant Boot Camp dans le disque dur interne d'un Mac, puis utiliser Winclone. Une installation directe est impossible.


----------



## Luc38 (13 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ne pas oublier, qu'il faudra d'abord installer une version de Windows en utilisant Assistant Boot Camp dans le disque dur interne d'un Mac, puis utiliser Winclone. Une installation directe est impossible.


Finalement et après réflexion je vais installer windows directement et simplement sur l'iMac qui a un SSD de 512 Go. Il me reste un peu plus de 320 Go de disponible, toutes mes données (photos et musiques) sont sur un disque externe. Je peux très bien consacrer une centaine de Go à windows juste dans le but d'accéder à un peu plus de jeux, à l'ancienne, comme Space Invaders, Oxyd (Enigmo) etc..... Merci à toi.


----------



## Locke (14 Janvier 2019)

Luc38 a dit:


> Finalement et après réflexion je vais installer windows directement et simplement sur l'iMac qui a un SSD de 512 Go. Il me reste un peu plus de 320 Go de disponible, toutes mes données (photos et musiques) sont sur un disque externe. Je peux très bien consacrer une centaine de Go à windows juste dans le but d'accéder à un peu plus de jeux, à l'ancienne, comme Space Invaders, Oxyd (Enigmo) etc..... Merci à toi.


Attention, bien relire ma réponse #30 et le dernier lien qui renvoi sur l'installation. De plus, il ne faut jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour supprimer une partition Windows, il faut relancer impérativement Assistant Boot Camp. Pour augmenter/diminuer une partition Windows, il faut là aussi utiliser impérativement *Camptune* et en aucun cas Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2020)

Bon, dans la série, je ne l'ai jamais fait .... mais je comprend vite si on m'explique longtemps
Dans le cas d'un SSD Thunderbolt je voudrais :
1 - Installer Catalina
2 - Importer les Users Mac depuis le SSD interne 
Jusque-là je sais faire
3 - Cloner window  + les utilisateurs et applications avec Winclone  ? 
C'est là que suis perdu 
Dois je cloner avec Winclone BootCamp  oui , non ? et ensuite je fais quoi, et comment ?


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2020)

Bon, en gros  :
je dois redémarrer sur installation Catalina faite sur le SSD externe lancer Bootcamp et  importer l'image iso Winclone par Boot Camp.
J'ai bon  ?


----------



## murzuphle (10 Janvier 2020)

J'utilise WinToUSB pour créer un disque externe contenant Windows 10. Il suffit de disposer de l'image disque Windows 10 et d'un Windows fonctionnel. Une fois que WinToUSB a terminé, le disque externe est directement utilisable sur Mac (en appuyant sur la touche alt au démarrage).
Personnellement, j'ai opté pour un SSD externe sur lequel je démarre directement ou avec Parallels Desktop.
Note : Il faut sélectionner le mode UEFI dans WinToUSB.
Note : Il faut utiliser l'Assistant Boot Camp pour Télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows et copier le dossier WindowsSupport ainsi obtenu sur le disque externe. Cela permet de pouvoir lancer l'installation des pilotes Apple dès le premier démarrage.


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour le retour.


----------



## Dede45160 (14 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous, j’ai essayé la méthode avec ease todo back up le seul
Problème c’est que dès que j’arrive sous Windows rien ne fonctionne trackpad etc ... j’ai bien utilisé la méthode avec un ssd externe mais j’y arrive pas 

une idée ??


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2020)

Dede45160 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j’ai essayé la méthode avec ease todo back up le seul
> Problème c’est que dès que j’arrive sous Windows rien ne fonctionne trackpad etc ...


C'est normal, tu n'as pas installé les pilotes que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp, dans ce cas de figure il est normal que tu restes à la rue.


Dede45160 a dit:


> j’ai bien utilisé la méthode avec un ssd externe mais j’y arrive pas
> 
> une idée ??


Quelle méthode, celle que je mentionne ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ... ? Si oui, tu t'y prends mal, car je te certifie que ce soit un disque USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt, cette méthode fonctionne à 100%. Prends le temps de voir et revoir la vidéo et lire plusieurs mes réponses. Tu as tout ce qu'il faut, mais je maintiens que ce type d'installation est pérenne et quel que soit le modèle de Mac.


----------



## Dede45160 (14 Février 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est normal, tu n'as pas installé les pilotes que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp, dans ce cas de figure il est normal que tu restes à la rue.
> 
> Quelle méthode, celle que je mentionne ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ... ? Si oui, tu t'y prends mal, car je te certifie que ce soit un disque USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt, cette méthode fonctionne à 100%. Prends le temps de voir et revoir la vidéo et lire plusieurs mes réponses. Tu as tout ce qu'il faut, mais je maintiens que ce type d'installation est pérenne et quel que soit le modèle de Mac.



merci pour ton retour, j’ai utilisé la méthode qui consiste a faire un clone de Windows via ease todo back up sur un pc Windows qui a une clean install , le
Tout sur un ssd ,

Pour les drivers j’ai pas vu ce passage car d’après ce que j’ai compris j’ai juste à mettre le dossier windowssupport sur le
Disque dur non ???


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2020)

Dede45160 a dit:


> merci pour ton retour, j’ai utilisé la méthode qui consiste a faire un clone de Windows via ease todo back up sur un pc Windows qui a une clean install , le
> Tout sur un ssd ,


Il faut impérativement que le BIOS du PC soit en *UEFI* et que le formatage du disque dur USB ou SSD soit en GPT _(Table de partition Guid)_, sinon ce sera un échec. De plus avec EaseUS Todo Backup, il faut impérativement si c'est un SSD, lors de la copie avoir activé l'option *Optimisé pour un SSD*.



Dede45160 a dit:


> Pour les drivers j’ai pas vu ce passage car d’après ce que j’ai compris j’ai juste à mettre le dossier windowssupport sur le
> Disque dur non ???


Non, mais alors pas du tout, dans le lien que j'ai cité dans ma précédente réponse, tu relis et cherches le passage ou je mentionne un logiciel qui a pour nom Brigadier, tu fais un clic dessus pour le télécharger. Tu fais une copie dans dans une clé USB en FAT32, tu la connecteras à ta version de Windows lorsqu'elle fonctionnera, tu copieras le logiciel Brigadier dans le dossier Téléchargements, un double clic sur le fichier qui cherchera ton modèle exact et téléchargera les bons pilotes dans un dossier. Ensuite dans ce dossier il faudra bien entendu faire un double clic sur le fichier Setup.exe pour que l'Assistant Boot Camp de Windows procède à l'installation de tous les drivers.

Le plus simple est quand même ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...à condition de prendre le temps de lire, relire les informations, voir et revoir la vidéo.


----------

